# Reel worthless march 21-23 / 2-2 blue marlin



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Fished this weekend , started west towards mars and ursa area , caught two blue marlin the first day and couple small tuna , water was nice , 73.5 degrees . Motored east that night to fish blind faith and globetrotter where the water was blue green and 70.5 degrees but the tunas were plentiful , caught what our guys wanted with biggest being 128. Video will be up soon


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Group shot


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Good job capt my buddy went out those days toward the hump then thunder horse no yellowfin but plenty of blackfin .A 128 fish definitely a trophy way to load the boat.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Good solid Yellow there, Alex. Great to hear that you guys are, consistently finding some Blues out there.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great report. beautiful dock shot and congrats on the blues!!!!!!!


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Congrats all the way around! Two blue marlin, some trophy YFT, and a box of fish is an incredible trip in my book! Thanks for the report! I'll look forward to watching the video. Nicely done as always


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Sounds like you guys had another great trip! I am most def. going to have to rethink my ideas regarding early season marlin fishing!

I appreciate your frankness and honesty on how and where you guys fish!

Looking forward to seeing you guys at the OBBC!

Robert


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

nice work as usual, how'd the new tuna tubes work?


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Way to do the work and reap the benefits. Nicely done! :thumbup:


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Boom pow! That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

3 blues in the sack already!!!when you taking the riggers off for ling season? big boy snowy in the front right?


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Good Lord you Boy's sure can fish :thumbsup:


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Xiphius said:


> 3 blues in the sack already!!!when you taking the riggers off for ling season? big boy snowy in the front right?


Yea it was a 32 pound snowy . Looks like we will take the riggers off this week and get ready for the cobia tourmanets. Looking forward to good cobia season hopefully


----------

